# Claudia Schiffer beim Golf x5



## maverrick2 (14 Jan. 2007)




----------



## AMUN (14 Jan. 2007)

Auch beim Golf macht sie eine gute Figur...

Danke für's Teilen


----------



## rise (15 Jan. 2007)

Schöne golf-Pics...was sie wohl für einen Skill hat 
THX!


----------



## klhe (28 Juni 2007)

sie amcht aber ne gute figur beim golfen


----------



## d.k.J. (12 Jan. 2010)

schöner Hüftschwung


----------



## Punisher (13 Jan. 2010)

Am Schwung muss sie noch feilen


----------

